# team Griff FF



## Griff (Feb 3, 2008)

Can you be a team of one? Pretty much fighting the cold here. I'm lighting some more Kingsford as I type.

Before shot.




Temp at 8pm when I started the fire.




Two weird shaped brisket flats with WRB and TexasBBQ rub.




Me hooking up the Maverick remote thermometer at 9pm.




Outside temp at 8am.




The briskets are at 165*. More pics later. I am already late to call Dr. Smoke.


----------



## Unity (Feb 3, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> Me hooking up the Maverick remote thermometer at 9pm.


You're just trying to psych everybody out -- no hat, no gloves, sleeves rolled up ...

--John


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah but where is the FF shirt?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm guessing the thermometer shots are in his freezer!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 3, 2008)

I doubt it  
Lookin' good Mr. Griff


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2008)

I just showed the boys the pic of Griff....they said WOW Santa has a WSM


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Feb 3, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Yeah but where is the FF shirt?



I'm sure its underneath the long sleeve shirt!

You're the man, Griff..........or should I say Santa!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 3, 2008)

Dang Griff...looks colder than a mooses tit in a snow drift Senor Griff es muy milo. 

bigwheel


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok, I'll say it...what's with the black smoke rolling out of the WSM, Griff...that doesn't look to healthy!


----------



## Griff (Feb 3, 2008)

It's an optical illusion. Happens a lot in the far North.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 3, 2008)

The Aurora Borablackis


----------



## Griff (Feb 4, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I'm guessing the thermometer shots are in his freezer!



In a way you are correct. Six months of the year I have a huge walk in freezer that, in the other six months, doubles as my deck.


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 4, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have barbed wire strung across the top of your privacy enclosure to keep the critters out of your freezer ?


----------

